

The Feds Found the Silk Road’s Ross Ulbricht Thanks to a Leaky CAPTCHA - mikek
http://techcrunch.com/2014/09/06/the-feds-found-the-silk-roads-ross-ulbricht-thanks-to-a-leaky-captcha/?ncid=rss&utm_source=feedburner&utm_medium=feed&utm_campaign=Feed%3A+Techcrunch+%28TechCrunch%29

======
irickt
Primary source: [http://krebsonsecurity.com/2014/09/dread-pirate-sunk-by-
leak...](http://krebsonsecurity.com/2014/09/dread-pirate-sunk-by-leaky-
captcha/)

